# how many times can a dog breed



## mistque84 (21 February 2009)

my friends dogs has pups twice a year surley this is not good for the dog. it always does seem healthy and lovely weight and happy though?


----------



## ladylisa (21 February 2009)

I like to wait at least 12 months between litters and also dont overdo how many litters they have, I am hoping to have a third and final litter from Millie this year.

There is also a breed database for the breed of dog i have and i can also see that the kennel club is registering pups from bitches thats litters are not 12 months apart!!!


----------



## Bossdog (21 February 2009)

I would say that is quite intensive breeding, how old is the dog, how many litters has she had?  I don't think a responsible breeder would have so many, sounds more like backyard breeding, either for profit, or because it's "nice" to have puppies around.  I'm sure the bitch can cope with it but I would be more concerned for the welfare of the pups.  Sorry, hope that doesn't sound to harsh!


----------



## _Acolyte_ (21 February 2009)

Sorry this is far too often to be breeding from a bitch - your post makes it sound (sorry if I have got this wrong) that the owners are regularly breeding twice a year from her  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  No bitch should be bred from 2 seasons in a row, there should be a gap of at least one season between litters and more if she is a small breed who comes into season more often than the 'average' once every six months.

Sorry if this sounds blunt/rude, but I hate people who dont think of the welfare of their animals


----------



## GinaB (21 February 2009)

Ditto Acolyte.

Taken from The Kennel Club

Before thinking about breeding from your bitch, you should acquaint yourself with the Kennel Club Regulations on registering litters and the registration system in general. A Guide to Litter Registration can be obtained from the Kennel Club, but you will need to remember that the Kennel Club will not accept an application to register a litter when:

a) The bitch has already whelped six litters, or

b) The bitch was under a year old at the date of mating, or

c) The bitch has already reached the age of eight years at the date of whelping.

-----

I thought they took into account how often as well. Mistaken then.

Personally, I wouldn't breed of a bitch more than twice.


----------



## mistque84 (22 February 2009)

thankyou for your replies. i think she had her last litter last summer. she has only ever carried two to four pups i think. she is five years i belive. the bitch always seems so happy and healthy just wondered when my friend said about her having a litter later this year whether that was normal. my bitch has had one litter but for one she is tiny and didi not put weight on very well after and two i could not cope again. thanks again for you info think i might say something...


----------



## MurphysMinder (23 February 2009)

I definitely don't agree with breeding from a bitch every season.  Most breed councils recommend a clear season between mating I think.  Like others I tended to only have 2 litters out of a bitch in her breeding life, very occasionally 3.  Depending on what breed your friends bitch is, the reason she only has small numbers in the litters could be because she is being overbred


----------



## dawn1111 (24 February 2009)

Breeding from a bitch twice a year is unforgiven.I would wait at least 18 months-two years before having another litter.Then making sure this is not taking a advantage of,in the way of making money etc.Not being funny or anything.


----------

